# My bunny loves my bunny slipper



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 6, 2017)

Harvey sort of adopted one of my bunny slippers. Managed to get a bit of a movie of her grooming it but it won't upload. Here's a picture though


----------



## RabbitO (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh, that is cute. A fake bunny friend. Is Harvey as soft as he looks?


----------



## Preitler (Sep 26, 2017)

That reminds me of Magda adopting a garden ornament


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 27, 2017)

Angie, Harvey is unbelievably soft! We've been giving her some stuff from her breeder to help with that big summer molt she had, and wow! Her coat became so extra silky that we are going to feeding this stuff to her. It's s mix of stuff the breeder came up with, bit of Calf Manna, bit of black sunflower seeds, etc. what a difference it seems to have made.


----------



## RabbitO (Sep 28, 2017)

Whatever you are doing, it looks so good. I could see giving Harvey a good nuzzling if he was the type to allow it. And please give him a behind the ears scratch. I've not met any animal that did not love to have a bit of a ear scratching.


----------



## Fillippi (Oct 8, 2017)

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Harvey sort of adopted one of my bunny slippers. Managed to get a bit of a movie of her grooming it but it won't upload. Here's a picture though



Awesome pic. I hope that didn't make the other slipper jealous!


----------



## Andrea123 (Oct 11, 2017)

Angie said:


> And please give him a behind the ears scratch. I've not met any animal that did not love to have a bit of a ear scratching.





Nibble LOVES a good scratch behind the ears and around the jaws. She also loves a good bunny massage where I move my hand from her nose, over her head and down her back to her bum. My wrist and arm are still on her head and she just squints her eyes and raises her head in bunny bliss!!!!


----------



## RabbitO (Oct 11, 2017)

I know of dogs and cats that love that also. Sounds as if you have a wonderful bunny companion.


----------

